# German Wheat Minimash Suggestions



## piraterum (23/10/07)

Hi all,

Im about to have my second crack at a minimash method courtesy of the Brewhaus (http://www.brewhaus.com.au/html/Instructions/MiniMash65.html)

Im hoping to make a brew in the style of a german wheat beer and was given the following ingredients as a present to kick start the idea :beer: 

1kg pilsner malt
1kg wheat malt
2kg unhopped LME

White Labs Bavarian Weizen Yeast WLP351
German Hersbruck 2% AAU

Does this grain, hop, yeast match seem ok? What hop schedule would you recommend?

Thanks your help in advance.

Cheers,

Piraterum


----------



## bconnery (23/10/07)

piraterum said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm about to have my second crack at a minimash method courtesy of the Brewhaus (http://www.brewhaus.com.au/html/Instructions/MiniMash65.html)
> 
> ...



That amount would not give you enough wheat malt. I would replace the LME with a wheat LME or DME, which is usually a blend. 
Normally a german wheat is at least 50%, it doesn't have to be but you are unlikely to get the sort of character you want otherwise. 

Hop wise you are fine. Many people just put in a single bittering addition. 
Yeast is good.


----------



## Weizguy (23/10/07)

I'd recommend replacing the LME with the same weight of wheat DME (e.g. Muntons).

All the hops can be added for 60 or 45 minutes to produce about 10-18 IBUs, which you'll need to calculate.
Maybe a late dose of hops. Say, 15g for the last 5 minutes, and that's all.

If the WLP351 is similar to W3638, you might want to add 250g of Munich I as well, to make it taste a little Schneider-y.

Seth out


----------

